# Ayuda ampli 60w cekit



## ChEbA777 (Oct 28, 2010)

primero que nada..buenas tardes a todos!! soy nuevo en el foro(este es mi primer tema jeje) queria compartir con ustedes una duda.

hice el ampli de 60w de cekit(mas adelante adjunto el circuito) y resluta que anda (es genial la calidad de sonido)pero tengo varios problemas.

1: yo lo quiero apra amplificar un bajo electrico..,le conecto a la entrada del ampli una pedalera (zoom b-1) y se escucha muy despacito..pero si encambio le conecto a la entrada del amplificador la salida de audio de mi notebook va genial y a buen volumen.el problema es claro para mi..no tiene suficiente potencia el pre.pero lo q' queria preguntar es q' tipo de pre le puedo poner teniendo en cuenta estos datos(impedancia valores de salida etc.)

2: siempre pero temas de ''accidentes'' siempre asltan los fusibles y se queman los transistores de potencia(se basa en los 2n3055) hay algo que pueda hacer para q no se quemen los 2n3055?


gracias de antemano! espero cualquier tipo de respuesta!

cicuito:


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 28, 2010)

ChEbA777 dijo:


> le conecto a la entrada del ampli una pedalera (zoom b-1) y se escucha muy despacito..pero si encambio le conecto a la entrada del amplificador la salida de audio de mi notebook va genial
> 
> gracias de antemano! espero cualquier tipo de respuesta!
> 
> cicuito:


 

Efectivamenten necesitas de un pre, hay muchos dando vueltas aca.
Aca te dejo uno q funciona bien!!
Ver el archivo adjunto 41958



ChEbA777 dijo:


> 2: siempre pero temas de ''accidentes'' siempre asltan los fusibles y se queman los transistores de potencia(se basa en los 2n3055) hay algo que pueda hacer para q no se quemen los 2n3055?
> 
> 
> gracias de antemano! espero cualquier tipo de respuesta!
> ...


 
Y que tipos de accidentes hablas?


----------



## ChEbA777 (Oct 28, 2010)

de que se toca la salida con masa ese es uno y el otro...q cuando aumento demasiado la entrada se quema(?) no se porq..

hay alguna forma de proteger a los 2n3055?


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 28, 2010)

ChEbA777 dijo:


> de que se toca la salida con masa ese es uno y el otro...q cuando aumento demasiado la entrada se quema(?) no se porq..
> 
> hay alguna forma de proteger a los 2n3055?


 
Ese circuito ya viene con un circuito de proteccion, igual contra cortos en la salida, eso es un error tuyo que generalmete terminan por volar los TR finales!

Ahora de que al subir el nivel de potencia , se vuelen, puede que tengas transistores falsos!!

Como ultimo que se me ocurre, Realizaste el ajuste de ese ampli vos?


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 28, 2010)

Los 2N3055 remplazarlos con TIP35C, MJ15003 o MJL3281. Esos son huesos difíciles de roer.


----------



## ChEbA777 (Oct 28, 2010)

ad que nunca lo calibre..como lo puedo calibrar?


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 28, 2010)

ChEbA777 dijo:


> ad que nunca lo calibre..como lo puedo calibrar?



Ahí tienes: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/

Saludos!


----------



## ChEbA777 (Oct 28, 2010)

muchisimas gracias!!!! pipa09  no puedo ver tu pre..alguno tiene algun pre que alrgue suficiente potencia como la salida de la pc?

una pregunta tacatomon,,,como hago para utilizar esos remplazos? cual d esos remplazos m aconsejas utilizar?


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 28, 2010)

ChEbA777 dijo:


> ad que nunca lo calibre..como lo puedo calibrar?


 
Era raro que se vuelen por solo subir la potencia. lee bien tranquilo el post que te pasaron arriba!!!!

Ahi te apso de nuevo el circuito!!



ChEbA777 dijo:


> una pregunta tacatomon,,,como hago para utilizar esos remplazos? cual d esos remplazos m aconsejas utilizar?


 
Primero calbra bien el circuito y proba, luego si ves que no te convencen o si se siguen volando los cambias!!


----------



## ChEbA777 (Oct 28, 2010)

graciass por la buena onda y las respuestas!  
mm en mi circuito no me queda claro como regular...lo hago del potenciomentro q  tiene?

ese pre el ic es el 4548? lo pido asi? y otra pregunta sobre el pre..las apstillas del bajo y/o guitarra tienen una salida de 45mv,,,andara con ese pre?

gracias por todo!


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 28, 2010)

ChEbA777 dijo:


> graciass por la buena onda y las respuestas!
> mm en mi circuito no me queda claro como regular...lo hago del potenciomentro q tiene?
> 
> !


 

_15) Ajuste de BIAS con este ajuste se regula la intensidad que circula por los transistores de salida estando todo en reposo._
_Un ajuste bajo dará distorsión por cruce_
_Un ajuste alto producirá calentamiento excesivo_
_Un ajuste muy alto puede quemar la etapa de salida_
_Un valor totalmente conservador y sobre todo seguro sera de 25 a 40 mA por transistor de salida, que se medirá sobre la resistencia de emisor o colector de los transistores de salida._
_Para esto habrá que calcular que tensión de caída se produce sobre estas resistencias con la corriente indicada (Ley de Ohm)._
_Girando el preset de bias “LENTAMENTE” se busca medir sobre una de las resistencias el valor antes calculado._
_Luego del ajuste, se debe medir sobre las demás resistencias y estos valores deben ser muy muy similares._
_Una diferencia apreciable de tensión será indicio de algún transistor defectuoso o con ganancia demasiado diferente a los demás. (Cambiarlo)_



Eso es parte del post que tendrias que leer para realizar el ajuste de tu ampli!!



ChEbA777 dijo:


> ese pre el ic es el 4548? lo pido asi? y otra pregunta sobre el pre..las apstillas del bajo y/o guitarra tienen una salida de 45mv,,,andara con ese pre?
> 
> gracias por todo!


 
Asi es, lo pedis con ese nombre, y si, te sirve, podrias poner un pote en la entrada!!


----------



## ChEbA777 (Oct 28, 2010)

muchisimas gracias pipa09!!!!! la ultima pregunta..no tendras el pcb hecho?? si no lo hago con el livewire jeje....como que el pote a la entrada? no seria  a la salida del pre?


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 28, 2010)

ChEbA777 dijo:


> muchisimas gracias pipa09!!!!! la ultima pregunta..*no tendras el pcb hecho??* si no lo hago con el livewire jeje....como que el pote a la entrada? no seria a la salida del pre?


 
No lo queres armado tambien?    
Tengo el pcb pero esta hecho junto con otro circuito, si te animas a hacerlo con el *PCBwizard* , dale nomas, yo te ayudo si se te complica algo!!

En lo que pueda ayudarte lo hare!!!



ChEbA777 dijo:


> como que el pote a la entrada? no seria a la salida del pre?


 
La conexion que vos deberias hacer es Bajo - pedalera - pre - ampli , de esa manera al colocar el pote en la entrada del pre controlas el nivel de entrada, a la salida no haria falta ya que la potencia tiene su propio pote, no?


----------



## Agucasta (Oct 28, 2010)

Amigo, Cheba, creo que estás equivocado.. El livewire no es para hacer PCB... Para esto se usa el PCBwizard que viene instalado junto con el otro..
saludos.
PD: el PRE es el que lleva el pote de control de volumen, no despues.
Agucasta


----------



## ChEbA777 (Oct 28, 2010)

estaria genial ya tenerlo armado jajajajjaja .pipa una pregunta cunado deicis portencia te referis al ampli? porque si es asi mi ampli no tiene pote :-S

aguacasta..amigo tenes razon jeje perdon ejje


----------



## Agucasta (Oct 28, 2010)

Jajjaa, no pidas perdón! nadie te reta!! 
Me encanta esa emoción por tener terminados los proyectos.. A mi me pasa todo el tiempo! jajaj

saludos!


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 28, 2010)

ChEbA777 dijo:


> estaria genial ya tenerlo armado jajajajjaja .pipa una pregunta cunado deicis portencia te referis al ampli? porque si es asi mi ampli no tiene pote :-S
> 
> aguacasta..amigo tenes razon jeje perdon ejje


 

Aha, me referia al amplificador, y seria bueno ponerle un potecito en la entrada, para no saturar la potencia.


----------



## ChEbA777 (Oct 28, 2010)

mm ahi adjunto un dibujo hecho con mi amado paint jajajajjaja haber si es asi la idea q*UE* vos decis...mmmde cuanto decis q*UE* sea el valor del pote*CIOMETRO*?

esta bien realizada la coneccion?

gracias por l*A* ayuda!

si la verdad q*UE* siem*PRE*  q*UE*empiezo un proyecto siempre estoy emocionado jajaja

un abrazo amigos!

una ultima pregunta.tengo miedo q*UE* esta potencia no me sirva para en*S*ayar con mi banda...tengo una fuente de vcc 39+39,,hay algun ampli*FICADOR* que sepan q*UE* sea barato entre 80w y 100 w con esa fuente? gracias!!!


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 29, 2010)

ChEbA777 dijo:


> mm ahi adjunto un dibujo hecho con mi amado paint jajajajjaja haber si es asi la idea q vos decis...mmmde cuanto decis q sea el valor del pote?
> 
> esta bien realizada la coneccion?
> 
> ...


----------



## Agucasta (Oct 29, 2010)

NONONONONO! jaja (también andaría así) pero el pote va ANTEEEEES  del pre. Acá te mando un Súper paint

Te explico por qué. Hace un tiempo leí en un tema de acá del foro, que los potes son el elemento que MAS ruido mete a los amplificadores. Un simple pote en el lugar que lo querés poner vos, primero, debería ser más grande. ( de 50 a 100k seguro) y segundo, mete ruido. Porque lo que varía en ese caso, es la señal de AUDIO de la salida del pre (ya aumentada en unos mv con respecto a la que viene de la pedalera) entonces necesitarías un pote de mucha calidad (costo alto) para que no entre ruido.

En cambio, para la conexión que yo te digo en mi súper paint (es el tuyo modificado jaja), primero, necesitas un pote más chico (con 50k seguro que está bien, es según el integrado que uses para el PRE) y segundo, no mete ruido. Porque no varias señal de audio directamente. Varias el comportamiento del integrado, si usas un tl082 (a mi me dio excelentes resultados) que son amplificadores operacionales (para el pre) con un pote lineal de 50k realizas el control de volumen. El Tl se encarga de subir, bajar el volumen de acuerdo de la variación del pote.

Se entendió? o me enrede sólo? ajjajaj

Cualquier cosa preguntá! y si mis respuestas no son lo suficientemente buenas, en el titulo poné: Duda, abstenerse de contestar AGUCASTA jajja 

Saludos!

PD: Pipa! me ganaste. Aparte tenés razón. ese segundo pote es para no saturar la entrada del amplificador. Pero con un pre decente, con 5, o 6db de ganancia no haría falta ese segundo pre.. Yo tengo armado sin ese segundo pre y anda bien..

Ah, y cheba, yo me hice un combo con un TDA2050 en puente con un preamp Peavey, parlante Celestion Vintage 30 12" y vuela la tapa de los sesos adentro de la sala  100w me parece excesivo jajaa

Saludos!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 29, 2010)

ChEbA777 dijo:


> mm ahi adjunto un dibujo hecho con mi amado paint jajajajjaja haber si es asi la idea q*UE* vos decis...mmmde cuanto decis q*UE* sea el valor del pote*CIOMETRO*?
> 
> esta bien realizada la coneccion?
> 
> ...



*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.


----------



## ChEbA777 (Oct 29, 2010)

buenos dias! jajaja gracias por los diagramas de conecciones...me decanto mas por el de aguacasta...hago mal?(sean objetivos jajajajajjajaaj)

perdon a los moderadores,es verdad hay que escribir bien jajaja...

aguacasta,yo tengo por ahi tirado un tl082 tenes el diagrama de ese pre??


saludoss! gracias nuevamente por su tiempo y ayuda!


----------



## Agucasta (Oct 29, 2010)

Por supuesto. Es genial ese pre. Es imitación de un pre Peavey (soy fanático de la marca) Tiene control de volumen (el TAN deseado control de volumen jaja), y de tonos.. Muy lindo como suena.. Tiene un brillo excelente en agudos, y "lindos" bajos (yo lo uso con un casi buen parlante)

_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-200w-ampliable-400w-3234/index26.html#post196727_
Buscá el post #514 de Oscar Monsalvo, el es el que la diseñó. (está a la mitad de la pagina mas o menos)
Tiene 2 zeners en la entrada para alimentarlo con casi cualquier voltaje y estos los reducen a +-15 

Con respecto al otro pote, (el segundo) lo podés poner después de tener todo hecho y terminado, y ves que tu sonido no es del todo "limpio" cuando está al máximo de volumen, entonces lo ajustas, vas probando más o menos un 90% hasta que se escuche PERFECTO jaja

Saludos!


----------



## ChEbA777 (Oct 29, 2010)

gracias ahi lo vere..mira antes de quemarlo yo..lo probe a todo volumen( no se si es exacto eso de todo volumen porq solo es el maximo de la pc...se entiende?) bueno y nunca distorciono..es lo bueno jeje..ahi probare. haber...mmm cual sera mejor..el del tl082 o el de pipa? esque no ando de money como para andar probando..aparte es para la escuela..lo necesito ya terminado todo y funcionando para el jueves si no me llevo taller! jajajaja


----------



## Agucasta (Oct 29, 2010)

al de pipa no lo probé.. Te digo: el peavey este, me costó 8 pesos los componentes + 6 pesos los cuatro potes de 50k. Es muy barato, y es simple. (por lo del dinero y tiempo) Yo que no soy experto en electrónica, ni mucho menos, en 1-2 horitas lo terminè.. y quedó andando de una! El sonido es bárbaro. Es para guitarra aparte, tiene la ganancia justa. 6db. si usas otro preamplificador con otra ganancia, la cosa se pone mala, porque empieza a distorsionar, o a sonar mal, me explico??

Pero es subjetivo.. yo me enamoré de mi pre ajajaja (gracias Oscar Monsalvo)

saludos


----------



## ChEbA777 (Oct 29, 2010)

jeje una pregunta...ira a funcionar tu pre para las frecuencias de bajo? graciaas!


----------



## Agucasta (Oct 29, 2010)

Para usar un bajo eléctrico? que no tenga activo? de menos de 250u$s? no. ni cerca.. Para eso buscate en el foro algún pre específico para bajos. Este pre es para música en general. Y para guitarra anda muy bien.
Agucasta


----------



## ChEbA777 (Oct 29, 2010)

si es apra musica en general esta bien...mira yo mi potencia es de uso general..pero tiene un poco de relevancia los bajos..a eso me referia..si es apra musica en general ira a andar bien..no?


----------



## Agucasta (Oct 29, 2010)

ahhhhh si! tiene +-15db de recorte/ganancia en bajos. Igual en agudos y medios. Es mucho. bajandole todo el grave, se desaparecen por completo (como los racks de los DJ´s jaja) y cuando los pones al maximo parece un subwoofer de DVD. Para música en general y con el ampli de 60w vas a tener un muy buen sonido


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 29, 2010)

agucasta89 dijo:


> Es para guitarra aparte, tiene la ganancia justa. 6db. si usas otro preamplificador con otra ganancia, *la cosa se pone mala, porque empieza a distorsionar*, o a sonar mal, me explico??
> 
> Pero es subjetivo.. yo me enamoré de mi pre ajajaja (gracias Oscar Monsalvo)
> 
> saludos


Distorcionara si la ganancia es mayor no? o me equivique yo?



agucasta89 dijo:


> Para usar un bajo eléctrico? que no tenga activo? de menos de 250u$s? no. ni cerca.. Para eso buscate en el foro algún pre específico para bajos. Este pre es para música en general. Y para guitarra anda muy bien.
> Agucasta


 
El hecho que sea un bajo (activo o pasivo) o una viola, el circuito no diferencia mucho que digamos!
El mismo pre se puede usar para ambos instrumentos!
Lo unico de difiere en estos casos son los parlantes, ahi si hay notable diferencia!!!



agucasta89 dijo:


> bajandole todo el grave, se desaparecen por completo (como los racks de los DJ´s jaja)


 
No entendi esto!!



ChEbA777 dijo:


> jeje una pregunta...ira a funcionar tu pre para las frecuencias de bajo? graciaas!


 
Aca te paso ulgunos otros circuitos, circuitos que salen del buscador del foro!!!
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-gallien-krueger-400rb-esquema-pcb-13487/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-guitarra-electrica-9890/


----------



## ChEbA777 (Oct 29, 2010)

una pregunta aguacasta...mira estuve chequeando el link que me pasaste y ahi encontre el pdf...pero no me queda claro los componentes del primer pre...no los tendras por ahi a a mano?(estoy hablando del pre que tiene control d tonos)...otra cosa..lo puedo alimentar con  +40 -40 vdc?? 


gracias a vos y a pipa por al buena onda!!!

pipa la verdad q estan geniales los pre que me pasaste..pero de ultima me quedo gustando el primer pre que posteaste.,,,, tendra una potencia de salida parecida  ala de la pc? jeje ...


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 29, 2010)

ChEbA777 dijo:


> tendra una potencia de salida parecida ala de la pc? jeje ...


 
No se si sera a la de la salida de una motherboard pero de seguro que funcionara como quieres!!

Solo que de este tendrias que diseñar el PCB!! yo lo iba a hacer pero.......


----------



## ChEbA777 (Oct 29, 2010)

no hay problema jeje la diseño yo y despues la subo asi yq tambien ya queda lista...una cosa por las dudas...hay un pote ahi puesto en tu circuito pipa...para que es? y otra cosa..por las dudas,voy  mañana a comprar un par de cosas...hay algun remplazo de ese integrado..o es normal aca en argentina,mendoza?


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 29, 2010)

ChEbA777 dijo:


> no hay problema jeje la diseño yo y despues la subo asi yq tambien ya queda lista...una cosa por las dudas...hay un pote ahi puesto en tu circuito pipa...para que es? y otra cosa..por las dudas,voy mañana a comprar un par de cosas...hay algun remplazo de ese integrado..o es normal aca en argentina,mendoza?


 
Es comun, nada mas que es un doble operacional, pero Podes usar el TL081

El pote es para controlar la ganancia del circuito


Toma, aprovecha que estoy bueno!!!!


----------



## ChEbA777 (Oct 29, 2010)

ei millon de gracias pipaaa!!! jeje espero encontrarte bueno varias veces jejejejejejejejeje

2 preguntas y no jodo mas jajajjajaja es el mimso patillaje el del tl081??? osea,puedo sacar el integrado original y meterle directamente el tl081? muchas graciaas!!
 y la otra...al final con un pote de 50k voy a andar bien para la entrada del pre?


gracias nuevamente! me estan ayudando muchiiisimo!


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 29, 2010)

Si buscas en los Datasheet de cada IC veras que el 4558 es un doble operacional, y el TL es un simple operacional, el circuito de donde saque el esqume que resulto ser ganador en tu eleccion de pre, estaba complementado con un distorcionador, por eso usaba un 4558. pero como es soo el pre, usamos el mas simple, el tl081
 y con ese valor de pote vas a andar bien!!


----------



## ChEbA777 (Oct 29, 2010)

millon de gracias!! los dejo descansar a todoas jaja mañana ire a comprar las cosas y sacare fotos en cuanto termine de mi ''engendro'' y asi las subo...por si alguien se topa con ese circuito yo digo que lo hagan lo mas bieen!! es genial! gracias a todos por al ayudaaa!!!


----------



## Agucasta (Oct 30, 2010)

Pipa, con lo de los DJ me refería a que acá en córdoba, está de moda en los boliches, que de bien que está sonando la música, en algún estribillo, o en alguna frase, el DJ le CORTA todos los graves. (apaga las cajas de graves, por así decirlo) y suenan los driver y tweeters nomás (un sonido feo, de por cierto) y el preamplificador que recomendé a cheba, tiene, en su control de graves, un comportamiento parecido a ese. Cuando le quitas TODOS los graves, se los quita en serio. (no los atenúa) y cuando le ponés TODOS los graves, parece un verdadero Subwoofer. Con esto sólo quería hacer una analogía para que se de cuenta de cuánto regulaba en bajos (+-15db) 
Pero seguramente un doble encapsulado como el que vos le recomendaste va a funcionar mejor, y más si él quiere distorsionador. 

Yo le recomendé el Peavey porque tiene un sonido muy claro. No distorsiona incluso usandolo a máxima ganancia. Pero bueno, viendo las necesidades de Cheba, le va a convenir el tuyo 

Ah, también por la simpleza del Peavey lo recomendaba, y porque se lo puede hacer andar directamente con los +-40vdc que él tenía porque ya está modificado para eso.

Disculpá por meterme Pipa, y en ningún momento puse en discusión tus conocimientos, eh? 
Sólo quise tratar de ayudar a Cheba, como muchos de ustedes me ayudaron a mí a lo largo de este tiempo.

Gracias de nuevo.
Agucasta


----------



## ChEbA777 (Oct 30, 2010)

hola! buenas tengo un problema con el pre..loe stoy armandoa hora y la placa q subiste ya esta invertida? una cosa en la pata 8 del integrado y en la 4 va la alimentacion..y no la encuentro plasmada en la placa..no tendras las pistas debajo de los componentes? gracias!


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 30, 2010)

agucasta89 dijo:


> Pipa, con lo de los DJ me refería a que acá en córdoba, está de moda en los boliches, que de bien que está sonando la música, en algún estribillo, o en alguna frase, el DJ le CORTA todos los graves. (apaga las cajas de graves, por así decirlo) y suenan los driver y tweeters nomás (un sonido feo, de por cierto) y el preamplificador que recomendé a cheba, tiene, en su control de graves, un comportamiento parecido a ese.


 
   Yo soy DJ desde hace unos cuantos años ya , y muchas veces hice lo que comentas, pero si se lo hace en pasajes del tema que corresponden queda como un efecto mas, ahora si se lo haces en un estribillo, queda como el or....!!! Aparte no todos los estilos te permiten hacerlo, sino imaginate un cuartetazo sin graves!



agucasta89 dijo:


> Disculpá por meterme Pipa, y en ningún momento puse en discusión tus conocimientos, eh?
> Gracias de nuevo.
> Agucasta


 
Amigo, todo bien , no pidas disculaps por nada, aca nadie juzga a nadie, desde el que menos sabe hasta el mas experimentado tiene derecho a decir u opinar lo que a el le parece bien!!!



ChEbA777 dijo:


> hola! buenas tengo un problema con el pre..loe stoy armandoa hora y la placa q subiste ya esta invertida? una cosa en la pata 8 del integrado y en la 4 va la alimentacion..y no la encuentro plasmada en la placa..no tendras las pistas debajo de los componentes? gracias!


 
En el diagrama usa el 4558, que tiene la alimentacion en patas 4 y 8 , en el PCB usa el TL que se alimenta en las patas 4 y 7!!!

Y si, ya esta invertida!!!


----------



## ChEbA777 (Oct 30, 2010)

jja q tonto compre el 4458!! que puedo hacer?


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 30, 2010)

ChEbA777 dijo:


> jja q tonto compre el 4458!! que puedo hacer?


 
Ahora dame unos minutos  y te modifico el pcb!!!

o ya lo hiciste?


----------



## ChEbA777 (Oct 30, 2010)

ya lo hice jajja y n tengo mas placa..porq lo hice 2 veces jajajaja....


pero igualmente m las puedo ingenia porq es pequeño creo q tengo algo d placa por ahi..

dale te lo agradeceria..jaja y si ahces una ''pcb'' anti ''tontos mejor jajajajaj

gracias!


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 30, 2010)

ChEbA777 dijo:


> ya lo hice jajja y n tengo mas placa..porq lo hice 2 veces jajajaja....
> 
> 
> pero igualmente m las puedo ingenia porq es pequeño creo q tengo algo d placa por ahi..
> ...


 
Las hacia antitontos, hasta que empece adarme cuenta de que lado uba cada cosa!!

Revisalo bien  y fijate como podes darte maña para usar ya el que tenes hecho!!!


----------



## ChEbA777 (Oct 30, 2010)

gracias! acabo de meter la placa al acido..use un recorte q tenia por ahi de 3 por 6cm ajjajajaja haber que pasa jajaja



gracias por la ayuda!

me quiero morri! me dieron un capacitor de 15 micro pero electrolitico....funcionara? q otor valor l puedo poner?


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 30, 2010)

ChEbA777 dijo:


> *me quiero morri! me dieron un capacitor de 15 micro pero electrolitico*....funcionara? q otor valor l puedo poner?


 

Solo por esto queres morirte? entonces soy Martir!!!!!    



ChEbA777 dijo:


> funcionara? q otor valor l puedo poner?


 
Si, no hay problemas, es mas, en el circuito si te fijas es electrolitico, el nabo que diseño el PCB fue el que se equivoco!!


----------



## ChEbA777 (Nov 2, 2010)

hola! tento tiempo! mira arme el preamplificador..lo probe con un amplificador de guitarra que ya tengo...mmm hace una descarga bastante fea,....los unicos datos que tengo es que use cable unifilar..eso afecta? aah! y le puse el potenciometro para controlar volumen y lo unico que hace es subir o bajar los agudos  saludos!


----------



## Agucasta (Nov 2, 2010)

Cheba, una pregunta: El pote es de 50k? porque a mí me pasaba eso de los agudos una vez que usé uno de 10k.. (porque no llegaba a atenuar la señal, entonces bajaba solo los agudos)

Saludos, agucasta


----------



## ChEbA777 (Nov 2, 2010)

hola aguacasta! si son de 50k!! ahi estube investigando un poco y puede ser que tenga masa flotente? lo digo por lo del zumbido,,,


----------



## Agucasta (Nov 2, 2010)

La verdad, no tengo ese concepto de "masa flotante" me suena pero no sé que es..
Si zumba, hacé una perforación en el gabinete, y pasá un tornillo del lado de abajo, con una tuerquita del lado de arriba. Ahí llevá todas las masas, juntalas, y apretalas con la tuerquita. Tienen que tocar el gabinete (chasis) y después conectá ese mismo tornillo a la tercera pata del enchufe. (tierra, masa, o GND, como te guste) 

Si podés explicame eso de masa flotante así me queda claro. Muchas gracias.


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 3, 2010)

ChEbA777 dijo:


> los unicos datos que tengo es que use cable unifilar..eso afecta? !


 
Si el cable ese lo usaste en la entrada y salida de señal, ese el problema del ruido.



ChEbA777 dijo:


> hola aguacasta! si son de 50k!! ahi estube investigando un poco y puede ser que tenga masa flotente? lo digo por lo del zumbido,,,


 
Nop, este circuito no tiene masa flotante!



agucasta89 dijo:


> La verdad, no tengo ese concepto de "masa flotante" me suena pero no sé que es..
> 
> 
> Si podés explicame eso de masa flotante así me queda claro. Muchas gracias.


 
No sera la mejor explicacion cientifica pero....masa flotante se le denomina a una señal que no tiene refencia a masa, como por ejemplo las salidas de audio de un amplificador en modo puente (bridge) , o las salidas de un estereo moderno, ( que usan chip es modo bridge) donde tienen salidas positivas, y la salida que deberia ser masa, es la salida del otro canal con una señal invertida de 180%. ninguna de las dos salida tiene referencia a 0V.

si alguien da una mejor explicacion, mejor!! saludos!!


----------



## Agucasta (Nov 3, 2010)

No, pipa, con tu explicación es más que suficiente. Muchas gracias por compartir.
Saludos, Agucasta


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 3, 2010)

agucasta89 dijo:


> No, pipa, con tu explicación es más que suficiente. Muchas gracias por compartir.
> Saludos, Agucasta


 
De nada!!!


----------



## Diego German (Nov 9, 2010)

poniendo una resistencia en serie a la salida del amplificador asi bajaria la corriente a la salida y tambien la potencia
o tambien armate uno hay varios en el foro y son muy bunos ahi te dejo la direccion de algunos pero hay mas de ellos ..
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-pre-hifi-rotel-pcb-27641/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-gallien-krueger-400rb-esquema-pcb-13487/https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-gemini-pa700-esquema-pcb-29623/

saludos...


----------



## ChEbA777 (Nov 9, 2010)

te agradezco pasa q*UE* es para ya aprovechar lo que tengo..mm de cuanto seria la resistencia asi a ojo? me tiene q*UE* quedar unos 4w mas o menos...y los vatios porfavor..o como se calcularia lo q*UE* quiero? jeje asi tambien trabajo yo un poco jeje

gracias y saludos!


----------



## Diego German (Nov 9, 2010)

la potencia que te da el amplificador sobre que resistencia de carga y con que valor de voltaje lo alimentas al amplificador..

saludos..


----------



## ChEbA777 (Nov 9, 2010)

amplificador es de 60w a 4 ohm mm con +-40v


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 9, 2010)

Perdon que me meta no? pero creo que no tiene sentido poner un ampli delante del otro. 
Primero por el tema de la saturacion del segundo ampli, una etapa de potencia tiene una sensibilidad menos a 1V.
Segundo, el primer ampli no te servira de pre, va a ser lo mismo que conectes la entrada de señal al segundo amplificador!


----------



## Diego German (Nov 9, 2010)

me referia al amplificador de 10 watts me imagino que debe de ser sobre 4 homs si es asi la potencia para que te de 4watts deberias de ponerle una resistencia el serie a la salida  10homs y si es sobre 8homs deberia ser para que te de 4watts de 20 a 22 homs la resistencia  ¿ y esa potencia de 4 watts le vas a poner al amplificador de 60watts como preamplificador?

saludos...


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 9, 2010)

Diego German dijo:


> me referia al amplificador de 10 watts me imagino que debe de ser sobre 4 homs si es asi la potencia para que te de 4watts deberias de ponerle una resistencia el serie a la salida 10homs y si es sobre 8homs deberia ser para que te de 4watts de 20 a 22 homs la resistencia ¿ y esa potencia de 4 watts le vas a poner al amplificador de 60watts como preamplificador?
> 
> saludos...


 
Que alguien me corrija si me equivoco , pero no seria mas facil bajar el nivel de entrada que conectar resistencias a la salida? Ya que el nivel de salida  es directamente proporcional al nivel de entrada


----------



## Diego German (Nov 9, 2010)

tienes razon pipa09 
por eso adjunte la direccion de esos pre ya que tambien los arme y si son buenos..
 tambien se lo puede hacer de la manera que digo tambien funciona no se si te has dado cuenta que en los equipos de audio domesticos los amplificadores de potencia tienen a la salida una resistencia limitadora de corriente para la los audifonos y si disminuyes esa resistencia aumenta la potencia en los audifonos y estos suenan un poco mas por eso le daba esa solucion a cheba ..
pero si me equiboco en algo hai corrijanme nomas
saludos...

pipa09
        Que alguien me corrija si me equivoco , pero no seria mas facil bajar el nivel de entrada  que conectar resistencias a la salida? Ya que el nivel de salida es directamente proporcional al nivel de entrada

  claro asi tambien disminuye el THD ..

saludos...


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 9, 2010)

Diego German dijo:


> tienes razon pipa09
> por eso adjunte la direccion de esos pre ya que tambien los arme y si son buenos..
> tambien se lo puede hacer de la manera que digo tambien funciona *no se si te has dado cuenta que en los equipos de audio domesticos los amplificadores de potencia tienen a la salida una resistencia limitadora de corriente para la los audifonos y si disminuyes esa resistencia aumenta la potencia en los audifonos* y estos suenan un poco mas por eso le daba esa solucion a cheba ..
> ..


 
 Esas resistencias si limitan la corriente que llega a los auriculares, no disminuyen la potencia que entrega el ampli , imaginate que si la potencia distorciona, en los auriculares tambien, pero a menor volumen!!


----------



## Diego German (Nov 10, 2010)

Iniciado por *pipa09*


> Esas resistencias si limitan  la corriente que llega a los auriculares, no disminuyen la potencia que  entrega el ampli , imaginate que si la potencia distorciona, en los  auriculares tambien, pero a menor volumen!!


claro la potencia qe entrega el amplificador no disminuye encuanto sea sobre la carga parlante pero si aumentas la resistencia disminuye la potencia que te entrega el ampluificador o me equiboco


----------



## ciberbang (May 15, 2011)

Alguien me podria facilitar el pcb del ampli de 60w de cekit? Gracias de antemano


----------



## SKYFALL (May 15, 2011)

ciberbang dijo:


> Alguien me podria facilitar el pcb del ampli de 60w de cekit? Gracias de antemano



Al comienzo de este thread esta el diagrama del amplificador, el pcb es facil de diseñar creo que lo puedes hacer tu.


----------



## ciberbang (May 15, 2011)

Ferchito dijo:


> Al comienzo de este thread esta el diagrama del amplificador, el pcb es facil de diseñar creo que lo puedes hacer tu.


Me parece un poco descortes tu respuestas. Yo personalmente alguna ves e subido algun pcb y no me mofo del que lo pide diciendole ahi esta el circuito hacelo vos.
Solo que si alguien lo tenia me ahorraba el trabajo y me gusta el diseño del pcb original que propone la revista cekit.
De todas maneras gracias pòr darme aliento, ahora se que puedo!!


----------



## Diego German (May 15, 2011)

ciberbang dijo:


> Alguien me podria facilitar el pcb del ampli de 60w de cekit? Gracias de antemano




Por  aca esta el PCB  y un video del amplificador  funcionando 

saludos...


----------



## SKYFALL (May 15, 2011)

ciberbang dijo:


> Me parece un poco descortes tu respuestas. Yo personalmente alguna ves e subido algun pcb y no me mofo del que lo pide diciendole ahi esta el circuito hacelo vos.
> Solo que si alguien lo tenia me ahorraba el trabajo y me gusta el diseño del pcb original que propone la revista cekit.
> De todas maneras gracias pòr darme aliento, ahora se que puedo!!



Un momento ciber, no te respondi de una manera descortes ni tampoco con el animo de menospreciar tu solicitud, solo pense que te animaria a diseñarlo; es mas, yo tengo el articulo completo en fisico con toda la descripcion del proyecto, lo voy a subir para que lo uses y por favor ten un poco mas de cuidado con el lenguaje que esto lo vemos todos.

Saludos.


----------



## ciberbang (May 16, 2011)

Ferchito dijo:


> Un momento ciber, no te respondi de una manera descortes ni tampoco con el animo de menospreciar tu solicitud, solo pense que te animaria a diseñarlo; es mas, yo tengo el articulo completo en fisico con toda la descripcion del proyecto, lo voy a subir para que lo uses y por favor ten un poco mas de cuidado con el lenguaje que esto lo vemos todos.
> 
> Saludos.



No creo haber usado un lenguaje inapropiado, pero lamento el malentendido y pido disculpas.
Me gustaría tener la mayor información sobre el amplificador cekit de 60w por canal, ya que no soy electrónico solo aficionado. Como así también algún consejo a tener en cuenta a la hora de armarlo. Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (May 17, 2011)

Ciberbang lo que hizo ferchito esta correcto, no tiene le obligción de hacer tu trabajo, el al menos te dijo donde esta, en lugar de quejarte y decir gracias, por una simple razón no veo forista matandose por ponerte el link, eso no te llama la atencion? porque debe ahorrarte el trabajo a vos y trabajar el?(o cualquiera de nosotros?) es una actitu muy comoda la tuya, ya con decirte donde esta te hizo buena parte del trabajo, hace algo de tu parte, porque te tienen que servir? tu actitud atenta contra las reglas del foro como las leyes de mínimo esfuerzo, tu post y comentarios prodrian terminar en moderación....


----------



## ciberbang (May 17, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Ciberbang lo que hizo ferchito esta correcto, no tiene le obligción de hacer tu trabajo, el al menos te dijo donde esta, en lugar de quejarte y decir gracias, por una simple razón no veo forista matandose por ponerte el link, eso no te llama la atencion? porque debe ahorrarte el trabajo a vos y trabajar el?(o cualquiera de nosotros?) es una actitu muy comoda la tuya, ya con decirte donde esta te hizo buena parte del trabajo, hace algo de tu parte, porque te tienen que servir? tu actitud atenta contra las reglas del foro como las leyes de mínimo esfuerzo, tu post y comentarios prodrian terminar en moderación....


Con todo respeto le digo panda que solo pregunte si alguien tenia el pcb? pq yo lo estaba haciendo y me estaba costando demasiado y tenia muchas dudas. Por otro lado nunca pedi y mucho menos obligue a nadie a hacer mi trabajo solo hice un simple pedido pq creo que de eso se trata el foro de compartir, si nadie lo tenia o nadie lo quería subir estaba bien igual.
De todas maneras creo haber reconocido mi error y por supuesto le pedí disculpas a ferchito.
Diego german también respondió y no creo que el pcb lo halla hecho para mi. Aprobecho la oportunidad para darle las gracias, realmente me sirvió de mucho.


----------



## SKYFALL (Jun 2, 2011)

Cyber aún necesitas el pcb? Lo que pasa es que tengo la revista original con todos los datos pero no tengo scanner, tocaría con fotos


----------



## ciberbang (Jun 3, 2011)

Ferchito dijo:


> Cyber aún necesitas el pcb? Lo que pasa es que tengo la revista original con todos los datos pero no tengo scanner, tocaría con fotos


Gracias ferchito ya tengo la fuente y unas de las etapas casi armada, solo me faltan dos resistencias y probar. Después les cuento que tal me fue.


----------

